# How much did your Pitbull weigh at 7 months



## Titanthepitbull

I have just realized that Titan is very close to being 7 months old and I am sensing he is a little small for his age at only around 43 lbs


----------



## Ang3lblu3y3s

Every pit is different but that seems ok, if its a major concern where back bone or ribs are showing you might want to seek advice from a vet. My female only weighed 43 full grown but was short and muscular in a tiny way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb

Our Boss weighs 52 lbs. He will be 7 mos. Next week.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

Mine probably weighed 45-50 pounds at 7 months. She's fully grown now and weighs 70


----------



## American_Pit13

My girls weight between 30 and 42 lbs full grown. Pit Bulls are small dogs not large ones.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My xl dog was between 60-70 at .7 months I think. I know he kept gaining weight steadily until 9 to one year then he plateaued until weight pull training started


----------



## ames

Most pups will grow up until a year and the grow and fill out for the next year. A good guess is doubling your pups four month old weight to get their adult weight. My pup was about 45lbs I think at 7 months? He is 56lbs now and was 29lbs at four months

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Soyfon

*Hmmm*

I just weighted mine, he is 7 month and 3 days, he is around 65 lb, he isn't fat though  ... , but his siblings are like... 40-55 lb... we weight em every month and report to each other... however... he haven't seen his siblings since he was 5 month since I've been traveling, been calling to check up on em though  and his name is Titan also haha


----------



## HeavyJeep

I know this is an old thread.. My 6 mo old is 23 lbs.. Hell my biggest full grown female is only 61 chain weight. And that is huge to me..


----------



## M.o.E.

MY puppy weighs 80lbs at 7 months & 1 week...
he's mix pit, his mom red nose & his dad a blue brindle...


----------



## bdonovan87

my pitt nawla is 7 months she weighs 58 pounds she is an amazing dog feed them great food i feed mine raw and origen tundra its amazing shes a moo moo coloured from a blue nose mother and black and white father. nawla is a purebred amstaff


----------

